# Critique Abby



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby at 10 months: height 25.5., length 30, weight 65

** photo removed by Admin. Please resize to no larger than 800X600 and repost**

If the picture is too big and gets deleted, use this link:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...545-abby-picture10979-5-10-abby-10-months.jpg


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't like her backside... it's too high up. 

I really can't give a real critique. If you really want a real critique... try stacking her the right way instead of the real life side shots. It's probably a lot easier to critique if the stack is done correctly.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/94556-how-stack.html


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> I don't like her backside... it's too high up.
> 
> I really can't give a real critique. If you really want a real critique... try stacking her the right way instead of the real life side shots. It's probably a lot easier to critique if the stack is done correctly.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/94556-how-stack.html


HAR HAR thanks for the tip
I will take my shots on this photo. It's about a year and a half old.
I understand about the stacking 'requirement'. But this is what
she really looked like at that age. She didn't spend any time posing.
FWIW, when she moves, her butt drops down a bit.
I think stacking gives a false impression of what the dog looks like.
But there I go again, somebody tell me to SHAADAP.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you want us to critique you need to have the photo of correct size posted here and not a link. Also, please stack her as correctly as possible. While many of us can evaluate her standing naturally, it helps others when the dogs are presented in a similar fashion.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

lhczth said:


> If you want us to critique you need to have the photo of correct size posted here and not a link. Also, please stack her as correctly as possible. While many of us can evaluate her standing naturally, it helps others when the dogs are presented in a similar fashion.


A link is a single click to a photo.
But, OK, I hear you. If anyone can delete this thread, please do so.
What was I thinking?


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Head and body look disproportionate. Pasterns look a little too straight. Upper arm is straight in the front. Short in the body. Short neck. Kinda washed out in color. Ears seems wide set. I can't make any good comments on the rear since it isn't set up. Also a picture straight on or slightly below would be easier to critique and might change some things around.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Noodles said:


> Head and body look disproportionate. Pasterns look a little too straight. Upper arm is straight in the front. Short in the body. Short neck. Kinda washed out in color. Ears seems wide set. I can't make any good comments on the rear since it isn't set up. Also a picture straight on or slightly below would be easier to critique and might change some things around.


Thank you for your critique. Her height to length proportions are exactly to
the standard. Ears are wide set. Coloring is due to camera flash and direct sunlight. 
She is darker than that.
Straight front is correct. Short neck is interesting.
Thanks again for helping me see her through different eyes.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Sorry maybe my screen is distorting your picture then because when I measure her with a ruler she is almost square.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Noodles said:


> Sorry maybe my screen is distorting your picture then because when I measure her with a ruler she is almost square.


 The picture is taken from above. I thought she was too long but her measurements come out to 8.5 x 10.
It is likely that the picture is inaccurate in proportion for one reason or another.

In an earlier post on this thread I asked the powers that be to remove the thread but
was ignored. If you click on my avatar there is an album that shows her at different ages. You may not want to bother with that but thanks again 
for your input.
By the way, Abby has a good 'friend' play pal, a golden doodle named Noodle.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

I did check out your other pictures... color definitely shows up better. Ya my husband has some super special screen on this computer and everything looks distorted at one time or another. Lol golden doodle... nah I got the nickname from my cuisine of choice and it works as a forum name since most people don't call themselves noodles...  Thanks for posting I like to see lots of different dogs give a critique a try and see how it works I am always learning something new.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Thank you for your critique. Her height to length proportions are exactly to the standard. Ears are wide set. Coloring is due to camera flash and direct sunlight. She is darker than that.
> Straight front is correct. Short neck is interesting.
> Thanks again for helping me see her through different eyes.


Without the picture being taken from a good angle, height to length can get really distorted. I have some pictures of Harley that make him look like he's 5ft long and 1ft. tall. Sort of like a giant white dachshund with bad ears. :crazy:

Can't critique but she's a pretty girl. I always thought she was lighter from looking at her avatar. (she looks much darker in this picture) Instead of taking pictures in the sun try taking some on a bright but overcast day without a flash, her color might show up better.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Her Pasterns look excellent...unless you are use to a "Broken Down" Dog.


----------

